# S7 1500 Migration in TIA, EN/ENO ICE Timer



## mate2023 (3 Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche gerade im TIA V16 eine S7 315 2DP mit einer S7 1516 3PN/DP zu migrieren. 

Dabei werde mir im Migration log einige Fehlermeldungen angezeigt die ich gerade abarbeite. 

Bei einem komme ich nicht weiter- undzwar heißt es: 
_"The instructions in S7-1500 do not have the "EN" and "ENO" parameters. Migration  reports an error if the original program includes an IEC timer or IEC counter  with preceding logic that is evaluated using the "EN" input parameter_."
_Als Lösung wird im Info-Pprtal vorgeschlagen: _
_"Insert a jump instruction between the preceding logic and the IEC timer or  IEC counter to call the IEC timer or IEC counter based on the RLO. The following  jump instructions are available"

Wie genau kann ich jetzt hier den jump Befehl einsetzen und damit EN und ENO ersetzen/entfernen?






_
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

VG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Februar 2021)

"#bHigh" ist bestimmt der Merker für "immer high"? Dann würde ich diese EN-Beschaltung einfach löschen. Den Timer-Aufruf überspringen halt ich für keine gute Idee.


----------



## mate2023 (3 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich bin absolut blutiger Anfänger und muss daher nochmal nachfragen.

Ich denke #bHigh ist genau das, oder? 



Ist es nicht wichtig, dass bHigh den Timer erstmal "enabled"? Würde ich in diesem Fall die Verbidnung von bHigh zu EN einfach löschen und den TON Block separat dort stehen haben?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Februar 2021)

Ja, genau das. Wobei man dieses Signal heute neben anderen Signalen üblicherweise in den Einstellungen der CPU als Systemmerker projektiert.


----------



## ducati (3 Februar 2021)

Naja, das ist doch die Geschichte, um mehrere/viele FUP-Bausteine in ein Netzwerk zu bekommen???

Ich mach eigentlich nix in FUP, aber geht das dann in TIA wenn Du das rauschlöschst, dass dann die Bausteine noch in einem Netzwerk sind?

Gruß.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Februar 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> .. aber geht das dann in TIA wenn Du das rauschlöschst, dass dann die Bausteine noch in einem Netzwerk sind? ..


Zumindest bei den S7-1200/1500 geht es.


----------



## PN/DP (3 Februar 2021)

mate2023 schrieb:


> _"The instructions in S7-1500 do not have the "EN" and "ENO" parameters. Migration  reports an error if the original program includes an IEC timer or IEC counter  with preceding logic that is evaluated using the "EN" input parameter_."


Ich würde mal vermuten, da hat der ursprüngliche Programmierer der 315 irgendwo (nur ganz kurz?) den Trick gesehen, wie man mehr als eine Verknüpfung in ein FUP/KOP-Netzwerk bekommt, hatte aber nicht wirklich Ahnung. Oder hat der TIA Migrator das so verhunzt? War das in der 315 wirklich so programmiert? War das original in FUP?

Ich vermute, gemeint und gewollt war das eigentlich so (da braucht es kein EN und funktioniert trotzdem genauso):

```
+-------+                      [COLOR="#0000FF"]+-------+[/COLOR]
"AlwaysTRUE"--|   &   |--+-----------------[COLOR="#0000FF"]--|   &   |[/COLOR]   #TONStartupCmd
              +-------+  |                   [COLOR="#0000FF"]|       |[/COLOR]    +---------+
                         |           "...".  [COLOR="#0000FF"]|       |[/COLOR]    |   TON   |
                         | bStartProduction[COLOR="#0000FF"]--|       |----|IN[/COLOR]       |
                         |                   [COLOR="#0000FF"]+-------+[/COLOR]    |         |
                         |                                |       ET|--#tTemp
                         |                          T#1S--|PT      Q|--#bTemp
                         |                                +---------+
                        ...
```
Wenn man nicht weiß wie man etwas in FUP formuliert, dann kann man das gewünschte in KOP eingeben und dann in FUP umschalten. (wenn man KOP kann )

Harald


----------



## mate2023 (3 Februar 2021)

....Wenn man nicht weiß wie man etwas in FUP formuliert, dann kann man das gewünschte in KOP eingeben und dann in FUP umschalten. (wenn man KOP kann )

Harald[/QUOTE]

Vielen Dank! Das hat sehr geholfen! 

VG


----------



## mate2023 (3 Februar 2021)

Eventuell könnt Ihr mir direkt hier bei meinen nächsten 2 Migrations-Problemen helfen: 

1. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 nach der Migration habe ich an einigen Stellen folgenden Fehler _"Invalid Data type" 
2. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


_und den Fehler _"block call was invalid because interface was changed in the meantime"
_
Was sind die Gründe dafür nach der Migration? Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung oder ein Weg wie ich zur Lösnung kommen könnte?
VG und nochmals Danke an alle für die bisherige Hilfe


----------



## escride1 (4 Februar 2021)

Ich würde vorschlagen das Du Dein neues Programm mal im Bausteineordner anwählst und mittels Rechtsklick - Übersetzen - Software (komplett) übersetzt, so wie es nach der Migration empfohlen wird.
Sollte das nicht helfen (was selten ist), dann könnte ein Rechtsklick auf den Baustein -> Aktualisieren helfen.

Die Schnittstelle des FB/DB wurde zwischenzeitlich geändert, dadurch ist der Aufruf nicht mehr richtig und muss aktualisiert werden.


----------

